# Gewinnspiel abzocke



## KingDog (5 August 2009)

Hallo,
heute rief eine dame , Sie sagt zwar die firma aber ich habe sie nichts ganz versatanden,
Aufjedenfall sagte Sie ich hätte an einen gewinnspiel teilgenommen und könnte jetzt kündigen um nicht mehr zu zahlen, dazu benötigte Sie nur meine Konto daten wie mein gebr. datum am alles abzugleichen. Ich depp habe natürlich alles gesagt damit ich gekündigt werde um nicht weiter zu zahlen, auser die 3 monate zu je 59€ . Sie sagte außerdem das mich noch einer von ihrer Sicherheits abteilung anrufen würde um einen 2 abgleich zu machen damit alles rechtens wird, und es würde auch noch ein breif kommen damit ich schwarz auf weis habe. Aber ich weis ich habe nie an einen Gewinnspiel teilgenommen und meine Eltern auch nicht.:wall:

Was soll ich jetzt machen, ihn anderen forums habe ich gelesen das es abzocke sei aber ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher.

Kann mir da jemand tipss geben wie ich mich verhalten soll, ich habe nämlich angst das meine daten an dritte verkauft werden.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 August 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspel abzocke*

Keine Angst vor untergeschobenen Verträgen am Telefon.

Telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge - Antispam Wiki

Die Datenweitergabe kann man denen schriftlich untersagen. (Ob die sich dran halten, kann man allerdings nur sehr schwer nachprüfen/beweisen.)


----------



## NeuroDeath (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

hallo ich habe das gleiche problem wie du!!!
weist du vieleicht wie das spiel heißt????
ich hatte lange mit dieser frau diskutiert aber Sie könnte  es mir einfach nicht sagen,was das für ein spiel ist,adresse,wann ich das zugestimt habe.das einzigste was sie gesagt hat ist-das alles gekündigt wirt wen ich mein kontdaden angebe.
weist du vieleicht die anschrieft oder Telefon von wo sie angerufen haben ?????
oder hast du schon eine bestädigung bekommen von der frau????


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Waren bestimmt diese hier:

http://www.vz-bawue.de/UNIQ126052384815206/link653141A.html


----------



## NeuroDeath (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Danke für das link.Sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Marielle (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Hi, also ich kann euch mal was zu diesen Gewinnspielen erzählen. Da ich damals zwischen Schule 
und Ausbildungsbeginn noch 4 Monate frei hatte wollte ich etwas Geld verdienen. Hatte mich dann 
auf eine Anzeige in der Zeitung bei einem Call Centre gemeldet. Wurde direkt zu einem 
Probearbeiten eingeladen. Durfte dort dann für ne Stunde bei einer Frau über die Schulter schauen
 und wurde dann gefragt ob ich am nächsten Tag wieder kommen möchte. Hab dann natürlich ja 
gesagt weil ich in dem Moment nur an das Geld gedacht habe (war da aber auch erst 16).Zudem 
war die Frau richtig nett zu den Leuten am anderen Ende der Leitung. Heute frag ich mich allerdings
 ob das nur Leute waren die angerufen wurden die bescheid wussten das jemand neues zuhört da 
alle Gespräche total positiv verliefen. Bin dann am nächsten Tag dahin. Hab dann meinen Platz mit 
PC und Headset zugeteilt bekommen und los gings. Neben meinem PC hing ein Gesprächsleitfaden 
und TIPPS was man sagen soll wenn jemand nicht darauf eingeht. Ich kann nur so viel sagen: Nach 
drei Stunden bin ich aufgestanden und hab gesagt das ich sowas nicht mache. Erst versuchte man 
mich noch in einem vernünftigen Ton zum bleiben zu überreden. Aber als man merkte das ich wirklich
 gehen möchte wurde man sehr unfreundlich zu mir. War mir aber egal und bin dann einfach zur Tür 
raus. Also das Gewinnspiel bei dem ich war heißt TOP 200. Die kaufen ihre Daten bei anderen 
Unternehmen. Alles basiert nur auf einer Lüge. Niemand der von denen angerufen wird hat jemals an 
einem Gewinnspiel bei denen teilgenommen. Also am besten einfach auflegen. Zudem werden die 
ganz schön unfreundlich zu den Leuten wenn jemand sagt das er nie an einem Gewinnspiel 
teilgenommen hat. Haben sie aber von jemandem die Bankdaten bekommen feiern die da ne Party. 
Dieses Gefasel von Bankdatenabgleich ist einfach nur gelogen. Die haben die Bankdaten noch nie 
besessen. In dem Call Centre hing eine große Tafel mit den Namen der Angestellten und dahinter war eine Strichliste wo aufgeführt war wer wieviele abgezogen hat. Zu mir wurde an dem Tag als 
ich der Frau zugehört habe gesagt das man bei älteren Menschen auflegen soll. An meinem ersten 
Arbeitstag wurde mir jedoch gesagt das man auch bei denen es versuchen soll. Ist ja klar, alte 
Menschen lassen sich eher darauf ein. Ich hab in den ganzen drei Stunden nicht einen "Vertrag" 
abgeschlossen sondern hab die Zeit dazu genutzt die Leute die ich angerufen habe vor dem 
Gewinnspiel zu warnen und meine Nachbarin die sehr redseelig war auszuquetschen. Von ihr habe 
ich auch alle Informationen:-D Leute die solch einen Job ausüben haben für mich kein Gewissen. 
Auch wenn man keinen Job findet und darauf angewiesen ist in einem Call Centre zu arbeiten so 
denke ich das es da welche gibt bei denen keine Menschen abgezockt werden. Ich bin dann lieber 
babysitten gegangen. Das war wenigstens ein Job den ich mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren konnte.

Also wenn ihr mal von denen angerufen werden solltet wisst ihr ja was ihr zu tun habt: lacht sie aus und legt dann auf.


----------



## Eniac (24 Februar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*



Marielle schrieb:


> Also das Gewinnspiel bei dem ich war heißt TOP 200. Die kaufen ihre Daten bei anderen Unternehmen. Alles basiert nur auf einer Lüge. Niemand der von denen angerufen wird hat jemals an einem Gewinnspiel bei denen teilgenommen.



Danke für diesen aufschlussreichen Beitrag, das alles deckt sich mit den Berichten bei AS: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=21736


Eniac


----------



## Steffi2705 (8 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Hallo ich hab nen ganz grpßes problem....
mich hat heute auch son typ angerufen... nummer : +30211116450849
die nummer kommt aus griechenland athen....
jedenfalls hat man mir tgesagt ich würde ab mai an nen gewinnspiel teilnehmen,und würde dafür jetzt monatlich 59 euro zaheln.ich habe mich aber dafür nicht angemeldet...aber der mann sagte er könnte da jetzt nichts machen, ich bin nunmal registriert usw...dann sagte er mir er könne mich zum ende juli kündigen, dann bräuchte ich auch nichts mehr bezahlen... ich hab echt lange mit ihm diskutiert und habe mit anwalt gedroht..er sagte um das zu kündigen braucht er die kontodaten nochmals zum abgleich...um denn ab ende juli zu kündigen..ich blöde kuh hab ihm denn auch noch die daten gesagt...als ich denn hier eure beiträge gelesen habe wurde mir ganz schlecht.und jetzt hab ich total schiss dass ich das geld bezahlen muss....was mach ich denn jetzt nur? kann mir jemand helfen?was tue ich wenn die mir das geld wirklich abbuchen?bitte bitte schnelle antwort...


----------



## peter999 (8 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Ganz ruhig bleiben und wenn eine Lastschrift auftaucht zur Bank gehen und rückbuchen lassen.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Es gibt keinen Grund zur Panik.

Rückbuchen und basta.
Alles, was man wissen muss:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...efon-ein-gewinnspiel-angedreht-was-jetzt.html


----------



## Steffi2705 (8 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

ok ich versuchs...und geht das so einfach? geben die dann irgendwann nach?


----------



## Antiscammer (8 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Was sollen die denn machen? Die haben gegenüber Dir keine Sondervollmachten, und es gibt kein Grundrecht auf Abzocke (obwohl manche Unternehmer inzwischen offenbar der Meinung sind).


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*



Steffi2705 schrieb:


> ok ich versuchs...und geht das so einfach? geben die dann irgendwann nach?


Die Gewinnbimmlerbande wird dir zwar noch ein paar böse Mails schicken, aber die Erfahrung der letzten Monate und Jahre hat gezeigt, dass man sich weitergehende Schritte nicht traute.

Warum soll man auch das Risiko weiterer Maßnahmen eingehen, wenn derart viele aus Angst "freiwillig" zahlen bzw. eine Kontobelastung überhaupt nicht bemerken?

Lastschriften kann man bequem ohne Angaben von Gründen zurückbuchen lassen, bei vielen Banken (z.B. bei der Ing-Diba) inzwischen sogar online.


----------



## enif (14 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Ich hab grad ganz zittrige hände, wo ich das alles lese. 
Mir ist das gleiche passiert und ich war auch so dumm meine Kontodaten da anzugegen. Ich hatte ja schon gehofft, dass da jetzt nichts mehr passiert, aber dann hab ich jetzt die tage einen kontoauszug geholt und schwups: 59 € wech! 
Ich geh auf jeden fall morgen zur Bank und lass das zurückbuchen. 

Danke Nicko, das macht mir grad wieder ein bisschen Mut!!!


----------



## Steffi2705 (14 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Danke für eure hilfe....
heute hat es wieder jemand versucht...aber diesmal war ich schlauer....
und als ich gesagt habe zu der tante am tele: nein ich möchte nicht mit ihnen telefonieren...da hat sie nur gesagt was sind das denn alles für abgef***te Menschen...lach...und dann hat sie aufgelegt..


----------



## Reducal (15 April 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Gewinnbimmlerbande


So kanns laufen: Kriminalität: Gewinnspiel brachte Betrügern aus dem Ruhrgebiet Millionen - Essen - DerWesten



> *  In nur acht Monaten hat eine Bande von Telefonbetrügern 80.000  Opfer um insgesamt zehn Millionen Euro gebracht. Die drei Haupttäter  aus Essen, Duisburg und Mülheim sitzen in Untersuchungshaft. Sie  suggerierten den Opfern, an einem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen zu haben, das  gebührenpflichtig sei. *


----------



## who123 (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*



Steffi2705 schrieb:


> Hallo ich hab nen ganz grpßes problem....
> mich hat heute auch son typ angerufen... nummer : +30211116450849
> die nummer kommt aus griechenland athen....
> jedenfalls hat man mir tgesagt ich würde ab mai an nen gewinnspiel teilnehmen,und würde dafür jetzt monatlich 59 euro zaheln.ich habe mich aber dafür nicht angemeldet...aber der mann sagte er könnte da jetzt nichts machen, ich bin nunmal registriert usw...dann sagte er mir er könne mich zum ende juli kündigen, dann bräuchte ich auch nichts mehr bezahlen... ich hab echt lange mit ihm diskutiert und habe mit anwalt gedroht..er sagte um das zu kündigen braucht er die kontodaten nochmals zum abgleich...um denn ab ende juli zu kündigen..ich blöde kuh hab ihm denn auch noch die daten gesagt...als ich denn hier eure beiträge gelesen habe wurde mir ganz schlecht.und jetzt hab ich total schiss dass ich das geld bezahlen muss....was mach ich denn jetzt nur? kann mir jemand helfen?was tue ich wenn die mir das geld wirklich abbuchen?bitte bitte schnelle antwort...



bei mir ist genau das gleiche LEIDER der fall!!

habe anfangs auch gedacht es wäre eine nummer aus griechenland...allerdings ist es eine service-nummer ausberlin die haben immer ine 0 mehr vor der vorwahl....

hast du irgendwelche rechtl. schritte eingeleitet?!? ich spiele mit dem gedanken sowas hier zu schreiben:

Eigener Name
und Adresse

Name und
Adresse                                           
des                                                                     
Vertragspartners                             Datum


Betreff: Schreiben vom xx.xx.xxxx, AZ: xxxxxxxxxxxx


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich widerspreche jeglichen Zahlungsforderungen
und bestreite das Vorliegen eines wirksamen Vertrags.
Sollte ich mich bezüglich letzterem im Rechtsirrtum befinden, 
erkläre ich hilfsweise und vorsorglich den Widerruf.
     [Den nächsten Satz nur einfügen, wenn Sie möglicherweise Ihre
      Kontonummer bekanntgegeben haben]
Ich mache Sie darauf aufmerksam, dass ich Lastschriftabbuchungen
von meinem Konto als ungenehmigt betrachte und eine Rückbuchung
zu Ihren Lasten vornehmen lassen werde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

mfg und danke für antworten!

Unterschrift


----------



## Antje 1011 (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Hallo zusammen,
mir gehts genauso nur dass ich am Tag ca. 20 Anrufe bekomme. Rotzfreche Leute, die auflegen wenn man nach der Telnr. dem Namen oder dem Firmennamen fragt. Habe jetzt aber im Internet eine Seite gefunden, die mir helfen kann. Die Seite heißt Robinsonliste.de oder blacklist ist auch so ne Seite wo man seine Nr. sperren lassen kann. Ich hoffe dass ich dann endlich Ruhe habe. Auch bei mir wird abgebucht obwohl ich nicht mal mit denen Tele. hab. Ist eine Abzocke unter aller Sau!!!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:05:57 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:03:45 ----------

Hallo zusammen,
mir gehts genauso nur dass ich am Tag ca. 20 Anrufe bekomme. Rotzfreche Leute, die auflegen wenn man nach der Telnr. dem Namen oder dem Firmennamen fragt. Habe jetzt aber im Internet eine Seite gefunden, die mir helfen kann. Die Seite heißt Robinsonliste.de oder blacklist.de ist auch so ne Seite wo man seine Nr. sperren lassen kann. Ich hoffe dass ich dann endlich Ruhe habe. Auch bei mir wird abgebucht obwohl ich nicht mal mit denen Tele. hab. Ist eine Abzocke unter aller Sau!!!


----------



## varuna (7 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Diese Robinsonliste schützt dich praktisch nicht wirklich vor diesen Anrufen, nachdem sich an diese Liste nur die seriösen Anbieter halten - und die wenigsten dieser Gewinnspiel-Anrufer sind seriös. 

Ich hatte früher auch ca. 5 Anrufe täglich von Gewinnspielfirmen und Co. Das einzige was langfristig geholfen hat war eine neue Telefonnummer und das Schalten eines Anrufbeantworters auf die alte Nummer...


----------



## Antje 1011 (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Ja bin schon am überlegen ob ich mir ne neue Nummer zulegen soll. Aber die Tips die man da bekommt helfen schon. wenn ich sag ich steh auf der Sperrliste legen sie schon auf. Und jetz sind es nur noch7-10 es wird also besser... hoffentlich. Geduld und Spucke ich wart noch ne weile und wenns nicht besser wird Nummer ändern.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Es gibt auch noch andere Möglichkeiten, als gleich die Telefonnummer zu wechseln. Z.B. eine Fangschaltung.

Weitere Tipps zum Thema nervige Telefonwerbung:
Kategorie:Telefon-Spam - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Horus (16 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Hi,
 
ich habe diesen Beitrag verfolgt und möchte nun ebenfalls etwas dazu  beitragen. Ein Familienmitglied ist in der gleichen Situation, die in  diesem Beitrag beschrieben wurde, Telefonanruf, angeblicher Gewinn aus  einem Gewinnspiel, irgend etwas von der ARD, der Gewinn sollte  überwiesen werden usw. usf., die Kontodaten wurden leichtsinnig  weitergegeben :roll: und nun sitzt man regelrecht drin.

Bisheriges geschehen:

Nach dem Anruf, dem breitschlagen lassen und der Weitergabe der  Kontodaten, kam nach einiger Zeit Post von einer Firma, wohl _*Global  Factoring*_. Diese sendeten einfach eine Zeitschrift mit  Gewinnspielgebrabbel zu und eben Infos zur Jahresgebühr oder so etwas.  Dem folgte dann ein Abbuchung vom Konto, welche unsererseits natürlich  ohne wenn und aber, zurückgebucht wurde, was der besagten Firma wohl so  gar nicht in den Kram passte.

In der Zwischenzeit wurde aber Wiedespruch eingelegt, welcher wiederum  (welch Überraschung) an ein Postfach geschickt werden musste. Antwort  kam natürlich keine, zumindest nicht die erwaretete.

Stattdessen kam Post in Form einen Inkassoschreibens:

_ Forderung der Firma Global Factoring Inc._
_Projekt: Millionenparadies, aus Vertrag vom xx.xx.2010_
 
Dann das übliche Geschreibsel gefolgt von:

_Der Anspruch ergibt sich aus dem Vertrag vom  xx.xx.2010. Dazu liegt uns eine Gesprächsaufzeichnung vor. Trotz allem  haben Sie am xx.xx.2010 eine Rücklastschrift verursacht._

_ *Zahlen Sie bitte sofort!* Nach Zugang des Schreibens  gehen wir davon aus, dass wir über den Betrag innerhalb von 5 Tagen  verfügen können. Bitte geben Sie bei der Zahlung auf das unten  angegebene Konto *nur* das_ Aktenzeichen  XX/XX/XXXXXX an. Danke.
 
Nun hätte ich gern euren Rat bzw. eure Meinung dazu. Wie sollte das  weitere Verhalten unsererseits erfolgen, mal abgesehen von Anwalt oder  Verbraucherzentrale. Sollten wir dem etwas entspannter entgegen sehen  oder ist hier eventuell noch starker Tobak dieser "Firma" zu erwarten?


----------



## Antje 1011 (16 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Habe auch immer zurückgebucht, bis jetzt kam noch nichts. Dieser sehr nette mensch von der Robinsonliste, meinte ich soll mich sofort melden wenn sowas käme, die helfen wirklich weiter und geben Tips. Habe vor zwei Wochen "Akte" gesehen auf dieser internetseite gibt es einen Film in dem sagt ein "Aussteiger" nicht reagieren im schlimmsten Fall käme eine zweite mahnung. Bei google Akte Gewinnspielabzocke eingegeben. Hoffe das hilft etwas!


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*



Horus schrieb:


> dass wir über den Betrag innerhalb von 5 Tagen  verfügen können


Interessante Redewendung, die mir aus der Vergangenheit irgendwie sehr bekannt vorkommt:
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&r...önnen"&btnG=Suche&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

Der Kreis schließt sich halt immer und immer wieder.....


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Vor diesen Inkassobriefen aus Giessen muss man keine Angst haben. Da wird erfahrungsgemäß einige Male gekläfft, aber wenn man nicht reagiert und nicht bezahlt, schläft das Kaspertheater nach einigen Monaten von selbst sang- und klanglos ein. Das wissen wir aus 2 Jahren Beobachtung der Gewinnbimmler-Szene.

Diese sogenannten "Gesprächsaufzeichnungen" beweisen bei den typischen Gewinnbimmelanrufen regelmäßig keinen Vertragsschluß. Die Aufzeichnungen sind für die "Anbieter" juristisch vollkommen wertlos, unter anderem wegen der meist groben Verletzungen der Informationspflichten (z.B. keine korrekte Identifizierung der Vertragspartei, keine schlüssige Angebotsbeschreibung). Noch nie hat einer der Gewinnbimmler jemals versucht, so eine Aufzeichnung vor Gericht vorzubringen. Meistens sind bei diesen Gewinnbimmelprojekten auch die sogenannten "Widerrufsbelehrungen" ungültig ("unwirksam"), aufgrund erheblicher Form- und Inhaltsmängel.
Telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge - Antispam Wiki

Inkassobüros haben keine Sonderrechte, sondern sie sind lediglich bezahlte Schreibbüros, die gegen Bezahlung durch die Auftraggeber böse klingende Droh- und Mahnbriefe schreiben dürfen. Wenn aber schon keine Vertragsgrundlage nachweisbar ist, braucht man vor den haltlosen Drohungen keine Angst zu haben. Vor Gericht gehen die Gewinnbimmler nicht, und das ist das entscheidende.
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Horus (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Also erst mal abwarten und (in Ruhe) Tee trinken?!

Ich werde diesen Tipp/Rat mal befolgen und schauen, wie sich der "Spaß" entwickelt und berichten, wenn von dieser unseriösen Gewinnbimmelei wieder Post ins Haus flattert.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Wenn es keine wirksame Vertragsgrundlage gibt, dann hat die Gegenseite keinen Anspruch auf Zahlung.

Wenn es keinen Anspruch auf Zahlung gibt, dann gibt es auch grundsätzlich keine Rechtspflicht, sich in der Sache überhaupt an die Gegenpartei außergerichtlich äußern zu müssen.

Die einzige Ausnahme wäre der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid, dem müsste man binnen 14 Tagen widersprechen.
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Aber die Gewinnbimmler verschicken sowieso keine Mahnbescheide (trotz Drohung), denn dafür müssten sie die Gerichtsgebühr vorstrecken, die kriegen sie bei widersprochenem Mahnbescheid auch nicht wieder. Und vor Gericht gehen sie erst recht nicht.

Alles andere kann als übliches Droh- und Mahngekeife betrachtet werden. Eine Tasse Tee (wahlweise auch ein Glas Eistee, passend zur Jahreszeit...) ist in jedem Fall die angebrachte Maßnahme bei diesen Pseudoforderungen.

Wenn nebenan hinter dem Zaun der Köter kläfft, dann kriegt der weder ein Leberwurstbrötchen, noch einen Rechtfertigungsbrief dafür, dass er nix kriegt.


----------



## lucky (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*



KingDog schrieb:


> Hallo,
> heute rief eine dame , Sie sagt zwar die firma aber ich habe sie nichts ganz versatanden,
> Aufjedenfall sagte Sie ich hätte an einen gewinnspiel teilgenommen und könnte jetzt kündigen um nicht mehr zu zahlen, dazu benötigte Sie nur meine Konto daten wie mein gebr. datum am alles abzugleichen. Ich depp habe natürlich alles gesagt damit ich gekündigt werde um nicht weiter zu zahlen, auser die 3 monate zu je 59€ . Sie sagte außerdem das mich noch einer von ihrer Sicherheits abteilung anrufen würde um einen 2 abgleich zu machen damit alles rechtens wird, und es würde auch noch ein breif kommen damit ich schwarz auf weis habe. Aber ich weis ich habe nie an einen Gewinnspiel teilgenommen und meine Eltern auch nicht.:wall:
> 
> ...



Anscheinend treibt diese Abzock-Gesellschaft immer noch ihr Unwesen.  Hatte eben gerade auch einen solchen Anruf von einer "Dame" mit genau  der hier beschriebenen Masche (Kündigung, 59.-€/Mon. etc.). Anrufer  unbekannt (auf Nachfrage sagte sie mir, es käme schon mal vor bei  Satellitentelefonen! man staune).wegen Abgleichsverweigerung und Dementi  meinerseits wurde die Dame immer unfreundlicher in Ton und  Ausdrucksweise. Zum Schluss sagte sie noch, sie diskutiert nicht länger  rum und der Vertrag würde um 6 Mon. verlängert . . .aufgelegt! Danach habe ich im Net recherchiert und bin auf dieses Forum gestossen. Eine tolle Sache, werde es meinem Bekanntenkreis berichten.

Gruß
lucky


----------



## Antje 1011 (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Hallo,
ist doch immer die gleiche Masche von diesen ...... Bei mir wars auch so! Angerufen, Datenabgleich, Geld abgehoben...:-( : Die haben auch behauptet ich hätte mitgespielt, und auch die "Firma" nicht verstanden auch nach wiederholtem Male nachfragen nur Genuschel, und wies halt so ist, du glaubst denen. Ich hab das Geld wieder zurückgebucht, und bis jetzt kam nix mehr, auch keine Post. Und die 15-20 Anrufe täglich hab ich durch ein Sicherheitspaket bei T-mobile unterdrückt. Jetzt hab ich endlich wieder Ruhe. Am besten bei Anrufen auflegen, oder AB. Geld zurückbuchen, und Post ignorieren. Und keine Daten durchgeben, die haben alle möglichen Tricks drauf.
Hoffentlich hilfts!!!


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Mal ne andere Frage: hat schon mal wer was von "Europäischer Gewinnteufel" gehört? Über die ehemals Delmenhorster "United Online Service AG" aus der Schweiz wird auf Konten Ahnungsloser zu gegriffen und monatlich 29,90 € abgebucht. Der Support der UOS kann/will zu den Buchungen nichts sagen und verweist auf den tschechischen Anbieter, der lediglich den Domaineintrag gewinnteufel.tel angelegt hat, ansonsten aber anonym ist. Weil die Domain dieser Tage wohl nicht mehr erreichbar sein dürfte, ist hier mal ein Screenshot beigefügt. Das ist wohlgemerkt keine Website sondern nur ein grafisch dargestellter DNS-Eintrag beim Hoster von *.tel.


----------



## Antje 1011 (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Hallo zusammen,
so jetzt ist es soweit...:cry:Habe Post von Proinkasso in Neu-Isenburg bekommen und soll 285,- € bezahlen. Weiß jemand was ich da jetzt tun soll, bzw nicht tun soll?  Hätte bei Golden win einen Vertrag abgeschlossen, mit irgendeinem Code könne ich das Gespräch abhören. Brauche Hilfe, wer kennt sich aus?


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Ich wäre sehr daran interessiert, diese Mahnung mal per e-Mail zu bekommen.

Es hat jedenfalls bereits früher schon diese Amokläufe dieses Inkassobüros gegeben, mit anderen genauso obskuren Mandanten.

Sofern man jedenfalls nix bestellt hat, gibt es keinen Grund, eine unberechtigte Forderung zu bezahlen. In der Vergangenheit war es jedenfalls so, dass diese Amokschreiben dann immer sang- und klanglos eingeschlafen sind, auch wenn man nicht bezahlt und auf die Forderungen in keiner Weise reagiert hat.

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## Antje 1011 (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Nachricht, aber ich bin durch diese vielen Betrügereien sehr mißtrauisch geworden, und weiss überhaupt nicht mehr wem man noch trauen kann!!!


----------



## tex-ass (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Wenn die Kontodaten schon mal raus sind,ist's schlecht.Am besten ist 1 Zweitkonto (Guthabenkonto)wo nur soviel drauf ist,was man so an anfallenden Kosten hat.Das Konto kostet zwar etwas Gebühren,erspart aber etwas Ärger.PS: Ich weiss schon,warum ich kein
Telefon habe(grins)  lg aus Bo


----------



## Heiko (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*



Antje 1011 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vielen Dank für die Nachricht, aber ich bin durch diese vielen Betrügereien sehr mißtrauisch geworden, und weiss überhaupt nicht mehr wem man noch trauen kann!!!


Warum hast Du Dich hier angemeldet, wenn Du uns schon nicht traust?

Antiscammer geht sicher verantwortlich mit Deinen Daten um.


----------



## Antje 1011 (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Sorry aber man weiss ja nie...Also hab auf eurer Interetseite geschaut, und mein Inkasso teil ist demnächst unterwgs.
Soll ich jetzt reagieren oder abwarten? Vielleicht kennt ihr euch ja aus! 
Ich warte auf eure Antwort
                                                Danke nochmal


----------



## Heiko (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Was Du machen sollst, kann Dir niemand hier sagen. Ich würde einfach abwarten falls ich die Rechnungen bekommen hätte.
Wie Du reagierst, entscheidest nur Du.


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Das Kasperletheater mit den äußerst fragwürdigen Mahnungen von ProInkasso in Sachen angeblicher Gewinnspielanmeldungen geht jetzt bereits ein Jahr.

Bisher war es, soweit bekannt, immer so gewesen, dass diejenigen, die nicht gezahlt und auch nicht reagiert haben, ihr Geld behalten durften. ProInkasso bzw. deren ehrenwerte "Mandantschaft" (wo sich manchmal die Frage stellt, wer das überhaupt sei...) haben bisher in nicht einem einzigen Fall Klage eingereicht bzw. Mahnbescheid beantragt. Was ja auch kein Wunder ist, denn durch die Bank waren hier die Anspruchsgrundlagen als mindestens äußerst fragwürdig zu bezeichnen. Die Herrschaften glauben ganz offensichtlich selbst nicht, dass ihre Forderungen vor Gericht durchsetzbar wären.

Auch Mahnbescheide beantragen sie nicht, denn da müssten sie die Gerichtsgebühr vorstrecken. Wenn der angebliche "Schuldner" dann dem Mahnbescheid binnen 14 Tagen widerspricht, ist alles wieder "beim alten". Vollstrecken können die Klabautermänner dann nicht, das geht nicht, beim widersprochenen Mahnbescheid. Und die Gerichtsgebühr kriegen sie auch dann nicht wieder, weil sie sich ja nun nicht vor Gericht trauen.

Daher braucht man auch vor dem immer wieder angedrohten Mahnbescheid keine Angst zu haben.

All das Drohgetöse aus Neu-Isenburg ist vollkommen haltlos. Es gibt keine Rechtspflicht des Verbrauchers, darauf eine größere Reaktion zeigen zu müssen, als allenfalls ein müdes Ar...runzeln.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

In der Mahnung macht ProInkasso geltend, dass angeblich im Auftrag eines Factoring-Dienstleisters namens 

"CSS Kontor GmbH, Neuer Kamp 30, 20357 Hamburg"​die Forderung beigetrieben werde.

Diese Firma sei "Abwickler für verschiedene Gewinnspieleintragungsdienste".

Für die Durchführung solcher Factoring-Dienstleistungen wäre nach meinem Rechtsverständnis eine Genehmigung der Bundesanstalt für Finanzdienstleistungsaufsicht (BAFIN) erforderlich.
Bemerkenswert hierbei ist, dass auf der Webseite der BAFIN in der Suchmaschine eine Firma CSS Kontor GmbH nicht unter den Firmen verzeichnet ist, die eine solche Genehmigung haben.

Offenbar hat dieser Umstand den Herrn S. von der ProInkasso nicht weiter gestört.

Es hat ihn hierbei wohl auch nicht weiter gestört, dass es völlig im Unklaren bleibt, in wessen Auftrag die CSS Kontor GmbH nun eigentlich das Factoring betreibt.

Eine eingetragene Firma namens "Goldenwin" (oder "Goldwin", wie es in der mir vorliegenden albernen, von ProInkasso zum Download angebotenen "Gesprächsaufzeichnung" heisst...) *gibt es nicht.*

Mithin handelt es sich hier nicht um eine rechtsfähige juristische Person, die irgendwelche Rechtsansprüche zu stellen hätte.

Auf der Webseite "goldenwin.at/kontakt.html" wird behauptet, dass das "Projekt Goldenwin" (keine eingetragene Firma, keine Marke...) angeblich von der Firma

Goldenwin c/o Euro Lotto Systems LTD
Eduard Bodem Gasse 9
A 6020 Innsbruck
AUSTRIA​
betrieben werde.

Die "Euro Lotto Systems Ltd." wird hierbei als "Zweigstelle" bezeichnet.

"Zweigstelle" - von was?

Die britische Euro Lotto Systems Ltd. gibt es jedenfalls nicht mehr, diese wurde laut Auskunft des britischen Handelsregisters am 05.01.2010 gelöscht:

Name & Registered Office:
EURO LOTTO SYSTEMS LTD.
THE PICASSO BUILDING
CALDERVALE ROAD
WAKEFIELD
ENGLAND
WF1 5PF
Company No. 06602960
Status: *Dissolved* 05/01/2010 
Last Accounts Made Up To:   (NO ACCOUNTS FILED)​Scheinbar wurden keine Geschäftsberichte veröffentlicht. (Wo kämen wir denn da auch hin?)

Mithin darf sich die angebliche Innsbrucker Niederlassung nicht als Zweigstelle der britischen Ltd. und damit nicht als rechtsfähige juristische Person betrachten. Sofern die CSS Kontor GmbH in Hamburg also behauptet, ihre von der BAFIN (wahrscheinlich) nicht genehmigte Factoring-Dienstleistung sei von der Euro Lotto Systems Ltd. autorisiert, wäre dies eine Falschaussage. Eine aufgelöste britische Ltd. darf niemanden für eine Factoring-Dienstleistung autorisieren. Von wem die CSS Kontor sonst autorisiert wurde, wird weder im Mahnschreiben noch sonst irgendwo ersichtlich.

Aber auch dies hat Herr S. in Neu-Isenburg sicherlich nicht weiter geprüft. Denn wie kommt er dazu, seine eigene Aktivlegitimation detailliert zu prüfen? - Denn schon bisher hat die hessische Justiz von solch hochinnovativen Inkassobüros, die ja schließlich neue Geschäftsmodelle und Marketingwege am Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland hegen und pflegen, offensichtlich nicht die Prüfung der Aktivlegitimation verlangt. Es ist offenbar von Politik und Justiz derzeit politisch nicht erwünscht, die Öffentlichkeit vor diesen Geschäftsmodellen zu schützen.

An der Adresse der ominösen "Euro Lotto Systems Ltd" in Innsbruck wird eine Firma namens 
PVS Post und Vertriebsservice GmbH​betrieben.
Diese "Firma" taucht als Postanschrift in etlichen "Gewinneintragungsdiensten" auf:
vip-star.at
fortuna-deluxe.at
premium-direkt.com

Sehr spannend wird es dann bei dem Konto, auf das die ProInkasso den satten Forderungsbetrag von € 285,06 überwiesen haben möchte:



> ...an uns auf das Konto unseres Paymentdienstleisters (Zahlungsabwickler) der abavu UG (haftungsbeschränkt) :scherzkeks: innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage zu überweisen:
> 
> abavu UG (haftungsbeschränkt), Postbank, Kto.-Nr. 303 421 05, BLZ 100 100 10



Äußerst merkwürdig, diese vielschichtigen Geldflüsse.
Denn - was soll man sagen?
Eine "abavu UG" ist ebenfalls nicht in der BAFIN-Datenbank der zugelassenen Factoring-Dienstleister verzeichnet. (Wie sollte es auch anders sein - bei einer haftungsbeschränkten UG.)

Aber auch das stört wahrscheinlich weder den Herrn S. noch die hessische Justiz.


----------



## bernhard (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

test warnt - Proinkasso - Meldung - Stiftung Warentest - test.de


> „Zahlen Sie noch heute!“ So macht die „Proinkasso“ Druck. Derzeit schickt sie eine Welle böser Briefe durchs Land, meist wegen Forderungen irgendwelcher Internet-Abofallen oder weil die Empfänger sich angeblich bei Gewinnspielen angemeldet haben. Oft wird der Vertragsabschluss aber nur behauptet, juristisch wirksam ist er in der Regel nicht. Dennoch blufft Proinkasso auf dreiste Weise: Wer sich mit Aktenzeichen und Postleitzahl auf ihrer Homepage einloggt, hört als „Beweis“ ein mitgeschnittenes Telefonat. Doch merkwürdig: In den Fällen, die der Verbraucherzentrale Schleswig-Holstein vorliegen, ist es nur ein späterer Rückruf, nicht das Gespräch zum Vertragsabschluss. „So ein Beweis ist natürlich nichts wert“, berichtet VZ-Jurist Dr. B. W.


----------



## Horus (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Auf in die zweite Runde!

Heute kam ein erneutes Inkassoschreiben, welches das vorhergehende um Längen schlägt! ^^



> *Forderung der Firma Global Factoring Inc.
> Projekt: Millionenparadies, aus Vertrag vom xx.xx.2010*
> 
> Anrede blabla
> ...



(Jetzt kommt das beste an dem Schreiben ^^)



> Da unsere Auftraggeberin Sie als Kunden sehr schätzt, möchte Sie die Einleitung eines Gerichtsverfahrens *gegen Sie* gerne vermeiden.
> 
> Sollten wir nicht innerhalb der umseitig genannten Frist den Ausgleich der offenen Forderung feststellen, werden wir unserer Mandantin allerdings empfehlen rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie persönlich einzuleiten.
> 
> ...




Eure Meinungen zu diesem Schreiben?


----------



## Xerxes12 (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*



> Eure Meinungen zu diesem Schreiben


Unerträglicher Schwachsinn


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Diese albernen Inkassomahnungen muss man nicht ernst nehmen.

Die Gewinnbimmler wissen ganz genau, dass ihre Forderungen vor Gericht nie Bestand hätten. Die blödsinnigen "Gesprächsaufzeichnungen" beweisen regelmäßig keinen Vertragsschluß, aufgrund grober Form- und Inhaltsmängel.

Seit 2 Jahren beobachten wir nun diesen Zirkus und wissen daher, dass die nicht vor Gericht gehen und auch keinen Mahnbescheid beantragen (selbst wenn: dem Mahnbescheid müsste man nur widersprechen).

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.

Auch mal lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...efon-ein-gewinnspiel-angedreht-was-jetzt.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*



> ZI Zentrale Inkassostelle GmbH


Kommt der auch wieder aus seinem Loch gekrochen? Mit der DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH Eschborn hatte er ja bekanntermaßen Schiffbruch erlitten - die diversen Beschwerden gegen deren Lizenzentzug wurden abgewiesen.

Jetzt versucht er wohl, mit der Mainzer ZI Zentralen Inkassostelle GmbH seinen Lebensunterhalt zu bestreiten. 

Es ist ja so einfach: Man wechselt das Bundesland (von Hessen nach Rheinland-Pfalz), und schon gibts vom Landgerichtspräsidenten in Mainz eine neue Lizenz zum Inkassieren! :wall:


----------



## dvill (10 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*



Horus schrieb:


> Global Factoring Inc.


Die sind bekannt: Hochgradig betrügerisch - Nachrichten - Trostberg - Traunreut - Chiemgau Online


> Die Abzocker konterten mit der nächsten Dreistigkeit: das Forderungsschreiben des bei Verbraucherschützern einschlägig bekannten Gießener Rechtsanwalts M. B., der im Namen der Firma „Global factoring Inc.“ die 55 Euro eintreiben will und samt Anwaltsgebühren die Überweisung von 105,44 Euro binnen acht Tagen verlangt.


Zur Familie gehört auch Deal49.com - Deal 49

Wenn man nur wüsste, wer dahinter steckt.

Lasercrest Infrastructure (page 1 of 1)


----------



## Feuerfresser (13 August 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

[FONT=&quot]Schritt 1 Kündigen[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
sofortige Kündigung und Wiederruf der Einzugsermächtigung - SCHRIFTLICH PER EINSCHREIBEN![/FONT]

Schritt 2 Informationen beschaffen
hier um Rat und Hilfe fragen, keine Angst die können wirklich gut helfen!
[FONT=&quot]Die Verbraucherzentrale Deutschland: www.vzbv.de/go/ 
Wettbewerbszentrale: www.wettbewerbszentrale.de 
Den Bundesbeauftragten für den Datenschutz: www.bfdi.bund.de

Schritt 3 möglicherweise Geld zurückrufen
Sie können die abgebuchten Beträge zurückrufen, ihre Bank wird ihnen Helfen - auch ohne Angabe von Gründen ihrerseits!



Hier die Anschrift des möglichen Verursachers:

 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Goldenwin c/o Euro Lotto Systems Ltd.
Eduard Bodem Gasse 9
6020 Innsbruck

Wenn Sie von einem österreichischen Unternehmen Auskunft über Ihre Daten erhalten wollen, richten Sie bitte ein Schreiben an das gewünschte Unternehmen in dem Sie ausdrücklich Auskunft gemäß § 26 Datenschutzgesetz 2000 verlangen. Ein Musterformular ist angeschlossen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Stellen Sie das Ersuchen schriftlich (nicht per E-Mail). Legen Sie als Identitätsnachweis eine Kopie eines Lichtbildausweises bei (Pass, Führerschein). Wenn Sie nach acht Wochen keine oder eine unvollständige oder falsche Antwort erhalten, können Sie sich bei der Datenschutzkommission beschweren. Die Datenschutzkommission kann eine korrekte Auskunft erzwingen. Eine solche Beschwerde ist kostenlos und Sie benötigen keinen Anwalt. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Nach erteilter Auskunft können Sie auch Löschung verlangen. Bitte verlangen Sie nicht Auskunft und Löschung in einem Schreiben. Das Unternehmen könnte eine unzureichende Auskunft erteilen und dann die Daten löschen. Eine nachfolgende Kontrolle durch die Datenschutzkommission wäre dann kaum möglich. Es ist zwar im Datenschutzgesetz untersagt, Daten während eines Auskunftsverfahrens zu löschen, aber wenn Sie selbst Löschung verlangen, kann die Datenschutzkommission dem Unternehmen nur schwer Vorwürfe machen. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Datenschutzkommission und des Datenverarbeitungsregisters Österreich: Website der Österreichischen Datenschutzkommission[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Antiscammer (13 August 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Bei diesen albernen Werbeanrufen für "Gewinnspieleintragungen" kann mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgegangen werden, dass ein wirksamer Vertrag (auch bei scheinbarer Zustimmung zur Spielteilnahme) nicht zustande gekommen ist.

Wenn es schon keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt, dann wurde auch eine Einzugsermächtigung zur Lastschriftabbuchung nicht wirksam erteilt.

Es gibt hier also nichts zu "kündigen".

Alles weitere: >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...efon-ein-gewinnspiel-angedreht-was-jetzt.html


----------



## kaktusstachel (27 September 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Hallo!
Mich hat eben auch eine Frau angerufen, die insgesamt das gleiche gesagt hat, wie in den vorherigen Beiträgen geschildert. Von wegen ich hätte irgendwo teilgenommen, und sollte dies kündigen, für einen Preis von 59€ im Monat. Ich habe ihr dann allerdings mitgeteilt, dass ich bei sowas nie mitgemacht habe, aber vie Spam bekomme. Ich weiß wirklich nicht, in welchem Katalog meine EMail-Adresse da eingetragen sein muss..
Anschließend fragte sie mich noch mal, ob ich denn dann und dann geboren sei, und ob meine Adresse denn stimme, ich leugnete dies zwar, aber irgendwoher muss sie doch meine Adresse haben.
Ich denke zwar, dass solche Verträge nicht rechtsgültig sein können, alleine daher, dass jeder meine EmailAdresse besagter Firma, die man am Telefon nicht verstehen konnte, samt Adressdaten gegeben haben könnte.
Unseriös fand ich ebenfalls, dass die Nummer auf dem Telefon unterdrückt war.
Die Frau sagte zum Schluss nur, dass meine Daten von der Rechtsabteilung geprüft werden, ich allerdings dann den Vertrag oder was auch immer das ist, nicht kündigen kann.

Ich bin total verwirrt. Ist sowas denn rechtsgültig, wenn ich sowas doch nie eingegangen habe?
Meine Logik sagt mir nein, aber wer weiß da genaueres?

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Antiscammer (27 September 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*



kaktusstachel schrieb:


> Ich bin total verwirrt. Ist sowas denn rechtsgültig, wenn ich sowas doch nie eingegangen habe?



Nein, natürlich nicht. Sondern das ist banden- und gewerbsmäßiger Betrug. Und damit die Spacken nicht erwischt werden, wird auch die anrufende Rufnummer unterdrückt.

Lies mal das:
Telefonisch abgeschlossene Verträge - Antispam Wiki
Abwehr von Cold Calls - Antispam Wiki
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...bwohl-ich-nichts-bestellt-habe-was-jetzt.html

Wenn Du wissen willst, woher die Deine Daten haben, dann google einfach mal nach "Datenskandal + Callcenter".

Die Tatsache, dass die Deine Daten haben, beweist natürlich keine Vertragsgrundlage. Alles, was da in den albernen Werbegesprächen geäußert wird, ist 100 % Kappes und sollte nicht ernst genommen werden. Am besten sofort auflegen.


----------



## kaktusstachel (27 September 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*

Danke schön für die Links!
Für die Zukunft sehr hilfreich.
Ich habe auch gleich ein Gedächtnisprotokoll erstellt, man weiß ja nie, ob man das noch einmal gebrauchen kann!

Aber solange mir da keinerlei Folgen drohen, bin ich erst einmal beruhigt.
Nur irgendwo muss dem doch Einhalt geboten werden können... Wenn man nicht einmal mehr einen Telefon- bzw. Internetanschluss besitzen darf, ohne belästigt zu werden.

Aber danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Antiscammer (27 September 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspiel abzocke*



kaktusstachel schrieb:


> Nur irgendwo muss dem doch Einhalt geboten werden können...



Das versucht man ja auch. Aber es handelt sich um einen Kraken mit unzähligen Armen, dem man inzwischen mit Fahndungsdruck und Durchsuchungen zwei oder drei abschlagen konnte.
Polizei Essen/NRW: Verhaftungen und Durchsuchungen bei Gewinnbimmel-Callcentern
Falsche Gewinnspiele: Massenbetrug per Callcenter - Polizei & Justiz - Berlin - Tagesspiegel
Polizei jagt Mallorca-Thorsten: 100 000 Opfer um 50 Mio Euro betrogen - Ruhrgebiet - Ruhrgebiet - Bild.de
Luzern - Zisch Neue Luzerner Zeitung online, News aus der Zentralschweiz - aktuell rund um die Uhr


----------

